# Crossbow Challenge Sept. 21



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

We are having a fun crossbow challenge at the Grenville Fish & Game club this September 21. It's in conjunction with Grenville's advertised shoot. I'm calling it the kickin Bill's A## shoot. It started as a challenge from Bill to Larry and I . We don't shoot crossbows but are willing to try and kick Mr. Bills a##. I have offered a place to stay for those driving long distance . So dust off your crossbows and join in. I have also found some rather different trophy's for this challenge. PM me for more info.
Cheers Charles


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

way to go Charles ...looks like fun post some more info here..is there a 5 dollar side bet winner take all..


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Hey Ted, are you in? I need more butts to kick, Larry's and Charles' aren't much of a challenge (LOL)? I seem to remember that you having a crossbow.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I just might do it for a hoot as had carpal surgery a week ago and hand is prettu tender but can squeeze a trigger ... how far do we shoot with these things as then I know how many dozen arrows to bring lol lol and whats the bet 10 dollars each now right winner take all .. and we all shoot together ..so its even more of a hoot ..and smack talk allowed right...


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Bring that crossbow Ted and file your tips just for Bill.lol If some would like to make a wager that's up to them. I meet crossbow shooters at different clubs but not many at the same time.
This may give them a chance to meet have fun and enjoy their sport. It may also give Bill a chance to kick my butt for a change.lol We could also put names in a hat and draw next years butt to kick. All in good fun with some very different trophy's and a t-shirt just for Bill for being this years target.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

smack talk will do bill in .... lol lol lol .... I think I`m in boys.. hope I can load this thing lol lol ..


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Fill your pockets with toonies folks for a fun random distance shoot. I'm thinking we all shoot at the same time and closest person to the dot wins half the pot. The other half for the Grenville archery club for putting up with us. Hope you all can make it and help me kick Bill's a## or at least sign his T-shirt. lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hey boys just wondering how x bow shoot in the bill challenge went...how many guys and who won the gold......sorry couldn`t make it 2 reasons.. business and the second ..you'll all laugh here...I`m not tall enough to cock my x caliber... when I`m standing straight up I still have to go 3 inches to cock.. I have seen crank type loaders but mega expensive...any other ideas like the old Barnett lever type...any help or links would help...might need it to hunt this year with the surgery I had recently....


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Only 5 crossbows showed up Ted. Still about 4 more then we see around this area. lol Bill bailed on us at last minute but we had a good time learning a different form of archery. It was a learning lesson for sure along with some good laughs. I had the high score of 416 but removed my name from the board as I never intended to take home a trophy anyway.
Winners in order were Ron,Doug and Larry. Think it would take at least three shoots to learn your crossbow and how it reacts when not use to one. You missed some fun Ted but we may try it again next year.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

good on ya Charles for all the effort .. well I guess u have the trophies for next years challenge... would of liked to have made it but..unforeseen business... I need the money ...lol lol


----------

